# Found something kinda cool



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey everyone. I stumbled on this site: https://web.archive.org

It lets you view web pages from years and years ago. I used it to remember what sites like elitecaraudio.com were like. I also checked out a handful of manufacturer sites just for some nostalgia.

It doesn't let you get very deep into the site but sometimes the home page is interesting enough. Anyway, I thought some of you would be interested.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Wholly crap! That is cool. I just found the old Car Sound Forums. Also, their reviews.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I've used the wayback machine to find old info, but never checked old audio sites. Check out the old Termpro home page, lol. That was the first big forum I can remember outside of the rec.audio.car usenet group.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Sounddomain too? I'll have to check it out later.

Was on there long ago...


----------

